
Inside the Goth Chicken: Black Bones, Black Muscle and a Black Heart - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/inside-the-goth-chicken-black-bones-black-muscle--a-black-heart
======
fredfoobar42
It's like "How much more black could this chicken be?" And the answer is
"None. None more black."

------
stinos
_just one day-old chick of unknown sex goes for $199, plus shipping and
handling_

How is this done practically? Can a company like UPS move living animals or
are there special regulations?

~~~
dbarlett
Mailing chicks via USPS [1] is legal and common:

    
    
        Some animals are mailable under proper conditions. See the specific         
        instructions as noted for the following kinds of animals:
    
        * Live bees
        * Live, day-old poultry
        * Live adult fowl
        * Live scorpions (only under limited circumstances)
        * Other small, harmless, cold–blooded animals
    

[1]
[http://pe.usps.gov/text/pub52/pub52c5_008.htm](http://pe.usps.gov/text/pub52/pub52c5_008.htm)

~~~
anentropic
that's great, where would we be without the ability to mail live
scorpions...?! :)

~~~
furyg3
Apparently we'd be without scorpion antivenin!

 _The mailing of scorpions is limited by the restrictions in 18 U.S.C. 1716.
Under this limitation, scorpions are mailable only when sent for the purposes
of medical research use or the manufacture of antivenin._

------
DonHopkins
I'd think twice before murdering an Intagliated Chicken [1], whose marked body
bears witness to a family shame, and life belongs to a man whose lust for
power is without limit.

[1] Iain M. Banks, Surface Detail:
[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/7937744-surface-
detail](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/7937744-surface-detail)

------
mc32
Are these the same as the special occasion black chicken soup they serve in
East Asia?[1]

If so, they're not unusual and people think they are gamier and tastier than
regular chickens. In any event, they carry a price premium.

[1][http://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/17/dining/17blac.html?_r=0](http://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/17/dining/17blac.html?_r=0)

~~~
teamhappy
It says it right there in the first sentence. It's a Silkie chicken:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silkie](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silkie)

~~~
jonah
We had silkies growing up. I don't remember their meat being black, maybe we
didn't eat those for some reason? (They're smaller than a standard chicken.)

~~~
drone
The skin, meat, bones, and major organs are generally "black." Silkies are
common at Asian markets here -- heck, I bought one this past weekend (for
soup!) for $7.99, and there were literally hundreds available.

------
DiabloD3
Is it wrong the only thing I want to know is what it tastes like?

~~~
StavrosK
It tastes like black.

~~~
synthmeat
Orange chick I ate the other day tasted nothing like orange.

------
gadders
I went to a chicken breeder a while back to get some new pedigree hens and
they had a couple of these. They are indeed very striking. Beautiful birds.

------
kken
This breed does not seem to be as rare as the article makes them out to be. I
can find them for $10 in the local classifieds...

~~~
chm
Buy one and find out if the seller is legitimate :)

~~~
logicallee
why? Best-case scenario, he ends up with a chicken.

~~~
richmarr
Getting a chicken isn't an end... it's a beginning.

Walks on the beach, holidays together, frisbee, trying to cross a river with a
fox and a boat that only holds two...

~~~
Jtsummers
> trying to cross a river with a fox and a boat that only holds two...

This is much easier if, as you apparently have, you've lost your sack of
grains.

------
tempodox
Can only paraphrase Henry Ford here: _You can have any colour as long as it 's
black._

------
alex_doom
Once you go black you ... pay $1500 for a pre-fab coop?

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
Oh man, the time and money I've spent to have fresh eggs. I built a chicken-
fortress in my back yard, and still I was defeated by opossums.

~~~
eatporktoo
As a person who just built a chicken fortress in my back yard, how did they
get in?

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
I apparently had a whole family of opossums to feed, and they were a lot more
resourceful than I had previously given the species credit for being. Where
the roof met is one place that was hard to seal. Any other little crack they
can find. I used 2" welded wire for the outer part around a 2x3 frame, plywood
nest box, and 1/2" hardware cloth for sealing up nooks and around the doors.
At the bottom, the chickens would scratch and pluck the grass away eventually
digging away enough for a small one to slip under. -Good luck.

------
teamhappy
I'm just here to watch the down votes. Also, buzzfeed has a list of odd-
looking chicken (of course they do...)

[http://www.buzzfeed.com/jamesgrebey/cock-a-doodle-oo-la-
la](http://www.buzzfeed.com/jamesgrebey/cock-a-doodle-oo-la-la)

